# Puppy Doesn't Eat Much



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum. Me, my husband, 3 young kids, & dachshund, have added a vizsla puppy to the mix. She is 11 wks old, and we got her at 8 wks + a day or 2. Her name is Pumpkin. She was started on Blue Buffalo by the breeder, and we have continued that; however, she doesn't seem to be fond of it. The first couple of days we had her, I had to add a little goat's milk to her food to get her to eat. We have had one or two days where she appeared to eat normally (3 meals a day). Yesterday, I bought some Wellness puppy food (thinking try another brand she may like better). I started mixing some with the BB, and other than about a cup last night (which was all she ate yesterday except a few small treats), she has not eaten a lot. Maybe 2/3 of a cup this entire day. I put her food down at regular times, leave it for 15m, and then I take it up. I figure if she gets hungry enough she will eat, but I worry she is getting too thin. She is growing like a weed, very energetic, playful, had 2 vet checks already, so I am perplexed. Should I worry about this? With this type of expensive dog food, I can't just keeping buying new bags of food to try, and I don't want tummy upset. Thanks for any input!


----------



## jmmec (Sep 11, 2010)

This is somewhat similar to what I was going through:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1087.0.html

You've determined that there is not an underlying medical problem, so you can rest assured that your puppy will not starve themselves - they'll eat eventually! It does get better...

Good luck...


----------



## jmmec (Sep 11, 2010)

Also be aware that Blue Buffalo has recalled some of its products recently:

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm228986.htm


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

We switched to wellness puppy and have had really good luck. Some days she eats great, somedays not so much. I finally game up on picking up her food and just leave it down now.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! I checked the BB recalls, and I am relieved none of the puppy foods are involved. I plan on gradually increasing the amount of Wellness to see if a switch is helpful. I guess some pups are like kids. They somehow continue to grow & thrive even if they don't/aren't eating much, eh? I can't leave Pumpkin's food down, because our other dog (Moxie) will happily gobble it up. Like most dogs we have ever had, Moxie would eat herself sick if we allowed it! Thanks again, everyone!


----------

